

Botdylan: the missing Github bot to manage PRs - michokest
http://scriptogr.am/pau-ramon/post/botdylan-the-missing-github-bot

======
michokest
From the post:

What is botdylan for?

You can automatize any process in GitHub. Some of the things we are currently
doing:

\- Label issues with the status of the CI

\- Show a cowboy image when someone posts directly to develop.

\- Label issues that have 2 or more thumbs

\- Post images on demand "image me..."

\- Label issues with the status of the PR (mergeable or not)

\- Ping inactive pull requests

\- Post to Talker

\- Create tasks

------
saimonmoore
awesome. Can't wait to play with it.

